# Need help for buying LCD



## pushkaraj (Mar 30, 2008)

I will probably pay a visit to lamington road in 2-3 days time. I plan to buy a 19" Widescreen LCD. I will b using my LCD for both gaming and watching movies. I dont want an LCD with inbuilt speakers. I want to know:

1) What features must one consider while buying an LCD. Although i will b visiting some shops, i m pretty sure the shopkeepers dont know much about the LCD features other than the response time and contrast ratio. Are these two factors sufficient to b considered?

2) Which company has good after-sales service? How much is the max warranty given by any company? I heard AOC service is good as it is a new company.

3) My mobo is Gigabyte GA K8N51 GMF-9
Will it support the LCD properly?

4) Following r certain models i saw on www.theitwares.com

    Samsung	LCD	19 '' 920 NW	10100
    Viewsonic	LCD	19" VA1912W	8950
    Viewsonic	LCD	19" VA1912WB	9100
    Viewsonic	LCD	19 '' VA903B	9600
    Viewsonic	LCD	19" VG1930WM	9850
    Viewsonic	LCD	19" VG1932WM	10300
    Viewsonic	LCD	19" VX1945WM	12000
    L.G.	LCD	19 " L1952S	10100
    Benq	LCD	19 '' FP92W	9800


----------



## webgenius (Mar 30, 2008)

Ask for Samsung 19" 940 BW (Wide-Screen)

It's a real good monitor


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 30, 2008)

940BW is no longer available. Only 920N, nd it dun have DVI nd low on performance.
Get Dell 198 WFP for 10k.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 30, 2008)

Samsung 2032BW 
resolution: 1680 x 1050
contrast ratio: 1000:1
response time : 2ms
*www.samsung.com/in/consumer/detail...ubtype=tftlcdmonitors&model_cd=LS20PEBSFV/XTP


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Mar 30, 2008)

Benq FP92W is good I have had both Benq FP92W and 940BW.......performance is more or less similar. Only thing is that the DVI cable is not bundled within the package with benq.


----------



## pushkaraj (Mar 31, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> 940BW is no longer available. Only 920N, nd it dun have DVI nd low on performance.
> Get Dell 198 WFP for 10k.


Checking it here > *www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/monitor_se198wfp?c=in&cs=indhs1&l=en&s=dhs
5ms response time 



Rockstar11 said:


> Samsung 2032BW
> resolution: 1680 x 1050
> contrast ratio: 1000:1
> response time : 2ms
> *www.samsung.com/in/consumer/detail...ubtype=tftlcdmonitors&model_cd=LS20PEBSFV/XTP


Thnx for the link
Nice specs. The monitor looks really cool  The power consumption is also mentioned;but it's a bit high  i guess(50W)



john_the_ultimate said:


> Benq FP92W is good I have had both Benq FP92W and 940BW.......performance is more or less similar. Only thing is that the DVI cable is not bundled within the package with benq.


*www.benq.com/products/LCD/?product=780&page=specifications


> Viewing Angle: 150/140
> Response Time:5ms (on+off)






pushkaraj said:


> 1) What features must one consider while buying an LCD. Although i will b visiting some shops, i m pretty sure the shopkeepers dont know much about the LCD features other than the response time and contrast ratio. Are these two factors sufficient to b considered?
> 
> 2) Which company has good after-sales service? How much is the max warranty given by any company? I heard AOC service is good as it is a new company.
> 
> ...


Can sum1 plz answer my ^queries?


----------



## Tushard (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## pushkaraj (Mar 31, 2008)

Can sum1 plz tell me where can i get reliable rates of lcd monitors online?


----------



## varunprabhakar (Mar 31, 2008)

i think nvidia 6100 gpu will support the 19" monitor resolution of 1440*900.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Mar 31, 2008)

All or most of the 19" are TN panel. So viewing angle will not be great, also the response time is not an issue with benq FP92W. Don't go just by numbers I have used it and its a good vfm display.
And since most 19" lcd in the market nowdays lack DVI input (to cut the cost) get one which has DVI input and response time of 5ms or lower.


----------



## pushkaraj (Mar 31, 2008)

@john, if i want a good viewing angle, then should i b looking for lcds other than tn panel? Also my mobo doesnt hav a dvi port. Wont that b a problem?


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Mar 31, 2008)

For wider viewing angle you must look beyond TN panel. But all or most 19" are TN panel. For other panel like MVA, PVA etc. you have to get altleast 20" or more. For the 20" there is that dell ultrasharp model. 
But if you are not into graphic desinging and photo edidting then those panel are of no use, also they cost more then regular TN panels.
For movies and gaming tn is the best as it has low response time. Also newer TN panels can produce 16.7 million colors using dithering. 
Right now I am using AOC 24" lcd which has samsung panel and can display full range of colors with 5ms response time.
You can use the VGA output, there will not be any problem. But with DVI the image is a better.


----------



## pushkaraj (Mar 31, 2008)

Should i b looking for 2ms LCDs or is 5ms OK? There shouldn't b ghosting effect.

Samsung 2032BW is not available in Lamington Road. Instead i found the Samsung 932BW which is a similar looking model.

I am also considering the AOC 913FW and the AOC 917VW

Samsung 932NW      Rs.10,850/-
AOC 913FW            Rs.9,350/-
AOC 917VW            Rs.8,350/-

Please help me decide guys. Also suggest me if there is some other better vfm model.

Alright, the Samsung 932NW is costly as compared to the AOC models although it has a 2ms response time. AOC 913FW doesnt hav DVI input. Rest all features are same as 917VW and yet the 913FW is costlier than 917VW. So, i m thinking of buying the 917VW. Suggestions are welcome

Any AOC users here. They claim to giv on-site warranty. How is there service?


----------



## m-jeri (Mar 31, 2008)

hey for 12k..u get a AOC 22"...u might wanna look into it...


----------



## pushkaraj (Mar 31, 2008)

No actually i dont hav that much space. 22" wud b too big.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Apr 1, 2008)

I am using AOC 24" lcd display *(416V)*. There aftersale service is good, atleast in kolkata.


----------



## confused (Apr 1, 2008)

i am using viewsonic 22". no probs yet.
EDIT: only prob is poor viewing angle. i mean sideways is not a problem, also with increasing distance from the screen no problem, only when you go slightly above (colours washed out) and slightly below (too dull).



pushkaraj said:


> 3) My mobo is Gigabyte GA K8N51 GMF-9
> Will it support the LCD properly?


dont worry, i have intel 815, intel PIII 800mhz, 256MB ram, geforce 5200fx, running at 1680x1050 60hz vga a viewsonic 22". ur mobo is leagues ahead. anyway its the gpu thats imp. not mobo.


----------



## pushkaraj (Apr 1, 2008)

john_the_ultimate said:


> I am using AOC 24" lcd display *(416V)*. There aftersale service is good, atleast in kolkata.





confused said:


> i am using viewsonic 22". no probs yet.
> EDIT: only prob is poor viewing angle. i mean sideways is not a problem, also with increasing distance from the screen no problem, only when you go slightly above (colours washed out) and slightly below (too dull).


My mom is now asking me to go for Viesonic instead of AOC coz of the brand image. So now i will hav to rethink my decision.



john_the_ultimate said:


> dont worry, i have intel 815, intel PIII 800mhz, 256MB ram, geforce 5200fx, running at 1680x1050 60hz vga a viewsonic 22". ur mobo is leagues ahead. anyway its the gpu thats imp. not mobo.


My mobo has onboard Geforce 6100 GPU but no dvi port


----------



## confused (Apr 1, 2008)

i agree viewsonic >> aoc.

btw i saw some aoc ads in chip/pcw, and it had an innovative tilt feature........


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 1, 2008)

hmm...i guess u shld take ur mom to some shops and let her hear wat the sellers have to say....i say AOC....viewsonic..i am hearing lots a pblms...


or Dell... anyways better....


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Apr 1, 2008)

Viewsonics aftersale service is pathetic. Brand name should not be the only factor influencing your buying decision.
AOC is a relatively new brand but has some very good VFM displays. It's not bad compared to others. It uses samsung's panels and has good afetrsale service. 
Anyways, get dell(excellent afetrsale service),samsung,aoc,lg or even benq. *But stay away from viewsonic.*


----------



## pushkaraj (Apr 1, 2008)

Well, the sellers r saying there is no problem in going for AOC monitors. Anyways, can sum1 plz suggest a good 19" widescreen Viewsonic monitor upto 11k? Also i wanna know does Dell giv on-site warranty?


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 1, 2008)

What does DVI mean? I'm very new to these terms!


----------



## rahulmig (Apr 1, 2008)

Go For VIEWSONIC VG 1945 Model its 11500/- @ lamington Road . i got it just yesterday ..it damm good. u get a 8 in 1 card , and ipod speaker system on it .


----------



## confused (Apr 2, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> What does DVI mean? I'm very new to these terms!


digital video interface, i think.
me too didnt know much till last month, when i saw a dvi cable/port for first time after buying a monitor for a new pc.......


----------



## royal (Apr 2, 2008)

john_the_ultimate said:


> I am using AOC 24" lcd display *(416V)*. There aftersale service is good, atleast in kolkata.


 
How is the performance?   And the price ?


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Apr 2, 2008)

@royal
Performance is excellent and the price too. Got it for 19k inclusive of all. You can read my review over here : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=80309


----------



## rahulmig (Apr 2, 2008)

if u are going above 19 inch go  Buy DELL 24 Inch


----------



## royal (Apr 2, 2008)

john_the_ultimate said:


> @royal
> Performance is excellent and the price too. Got it for 19k inclusive of all. You can read my review over here : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=80309


 
Hmm seems good


----------



## pushkaraj (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey guys, i finally got the Samsung 932NW
*www.samsung.com/in/system/consumer/product/2007/11/21/ls19pensfmxtp/dimension.jpg
I love*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36a.gif the looks yaar*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36a.gif...
Drooling*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/8.gif.........

I got it for Rs.10,500/-

Specifications:


> Display
> Screen Size 	48cm (19)
> Resolution 	1440 x 900 pixels
> Brightness 	300cd/m²
> ...


Btw, right now my lcd is set to 1440x900 at 75 Hz. What is the optimum resolution. Will lowering the refresh rate make it less taxing on my onboard nvidia 6100 gpu and my 512 MB RAM?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 5, 2008)

^^ congrats  looks good 
price ? post some live pictures.


----------



## pushkaraj (Apr 5, 2008)

@Rockstar11 and all others. Thanks for guiding me. I will soon post some pics of my monitor. Once again, THANX


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 5, 2008)

LG L194WT would have been a better choice then Samsung 932NW cos at Rs 9.5k you get DVI port with HDCP, & rest same as Samsung 932NW. I had a conversation with Choto today & he suggested this model for my needs as it fits perfectly. Both Samsung & LG are TN based 6bit panels anyway.


----------



## pushkaraj (Apr 5, 2008)

@gx, i know that model but i asked some people and got the reply that dvi and vga port mein quality ka difference is not much. So i decidede to go for this monitor. And i lov the looks of 932nw yaar; personal opinion


----------



## confused (Apr 6, 2008)

btw anyone has samsung 226 BW ??? yes the model with multiple versions ........ S,C and A i think.


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 6, 2008)

pushkaraj said:


> @gx, i know that model but i asked some people and got the reply that dvi and vga port mein quality ka difference is not much.


 
There is indeed difference however to novice eyes it won't be visible. 

Besides, if you are paying Rs 10k for a LCD monitor, ask for as many features as you can get. I want HDCP support in my monitor so I m going for that LG Model, I don't want USB hubs etc to skipping a similar viewsonic model, again personal preference.


----------



## harsha (Apr 6, 2008)

> @gx, i know that model but i asked some people and got the reply that dvi and vga port mein quality ka difference is not much. So i decidede to go for this monitor



Oppsss... I am sorry sir but I dont think u made the comparsism at right place or with right comnfig 

There is a real good difference while running VGA (Analog) or DVI (Digital) interface !!!


----------



## pushkaraj (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey guys, chk out my pics  and plz excuse me for the below average image quality

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/6602/DSC01129.JPG
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/6603/DSC01131.JPG
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/6604/DSC01132.JPG
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/6605/DSC01134.JPG


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 7, 2008)

@ gx_saurav
LG L194WT fully black version mein available hai?? 

@pushkaraj 
man samsung ka blackwa monitor bada mast lag raha hai 
koi full screen movie ya game ka bhi pic post karo..


----------



## pushkaraj (Apr 7, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> @ gx_saurav
> LG L194WT fully black version mein available hai??
> 
> @pushkaraj
> ...



Zaroor bhai


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice pics there. and congrats on the purchase.


----------



## pushkaraj (Apr 7, 2008)

@John, thanx buddy 


More pics 


Desktop Earth

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/6606/DSC00510.JPG


Iron Man

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/6607/DSC00511.JPG


Joker from The Dark Knight

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/6608/DSC00512.JPG


A screeny frm StopLoss

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/6609/DSC00513.JPG


Horton Hears A Who

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/6610/DSC00509.JPG


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 7, 2008)

hey nice pics.. thanks 
black monitor mein movie dekhna ka maja hi alag hai.. aur woh bhi widescreen ho to kya kehna......


----------



## pushkaraj (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanx buddy
Will install World in Conflict tomo and try to post some pics


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 7, 2008)

hey do u know th price of 22" of the same category ie 2232BW


----------



## pushkaraj (Apr 7, 2008)

I got a rough idea of the cost of my LCD from www.compareindia.com
The cost of Samsung 932nw there was Rs.10800/-

So chk out there. It seems to be a very reliable site

Someone plz answer my question:


> Btw, right now my lcd is set to 1440x900 at 75 Hz. What is the optimum resolution. Will lowering the refresh rate make it less taxing on my system?


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Apr 8, 2008)

Native resolution for 19" ws is 1440*900, so keep it that way.


----------



## pushkaraj (Apr 8, 2008)

john_the_ultimate said:


> Native resolution for 19" ws is 1440*900, so keep it that way.



ya i hav kept it at 1440x900 but wat about the refresh rate? Shud i keep it at 60 Hz or 75 Hz?


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 8, 2008)

^^^ set it to 75 Hz


----------



## lahratla (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm interested in buying LCD monitor of 24 inch or larger sizes. please suggest models with price and if possible dealers with contact details. I'd also like to purchase plug & play tuner like AverMedia AVerTV DVI Box9 that supports 1920x1200 resolution, where can I find one?


----------



## naheed (Aug 13, 2008)

-


----------

